# should wheels move



## hobs (Jan 21, 2014)

hi everyone,have a mtd 8hp 24" cut snowblower. the question is, should the wheels move if i am pushing it ? just got out of my shed and had to drag it into the basement to do some minor upkeep.Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes. Hopefully you can clean yours up without replacing everything. The drive handle wasn't stuck down by chance was it?


----------



## hobs (Jan 21, 2014)

no the handle was alright. just drug it back outside to put put in the shed and the wheels freed up. havent used it in 2 years, i guess it got used to being in that position. tried to start it, no go, gonna drain the gas and try some fresh. put stabil in it, but 2 years is a long time to be sitting. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Make sure to oil all the moving parts in the transmission good too. Of course, don't get oil on the friction disc part.


----------

